
Flashback - DanielRibeiro
http://beust.com/weblog/2011/06/13/flashback/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+beust%2FOtakuXml+%28Otaku%2C+Cedric%27s+weblog%29
======
ddagradi
So, the article argues that since Flash now runs mildly acceptably, we need it
to watch video again? I've been watching video on my phone for almost 4 years
without Flash; why do I need it now?

